# Hi



## Emac (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi just found this area of the forum it's nice to be back in the horse world I used to do alot round horses when I was younger, I also completed a nc course in horse management, and I sued to go very week and take 2 of the Clydesdales out with the cart we recently got the secind one trained to pull the cart, but I suddenly took a quite serious allergic rack on t horses and I tried for months to get used t them again but I just could I was having to wear masks just t tey and ease the reaction how I miss horse


----------



## freckles (May 8, 2008)

My daughter is allergic to horses, and she has her own, she takes antihistamines and shes ok... you need to take one with the right active ingredient (I think there is 4 different types) but the tesco homebrand have it in


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Are you sure its horses? Could be the hay or anything without an allergy test.


----------

